# Problems using NX..



## sreehari (Sep 11, 2009)

hi,
  i am have FreeBSD 7.2 installed in my Virtual PC and i am quite new to FreeBSD. pls forgive me if this is not the correct forum or if the question has already been asked..
my problem is with getting started with the Xservers. I have installed XOrg and KDe installed.. i thought the graphics environment may not work well in a virtual pc window so i thought about going with the NX. 

   after a lot of hardwork and reading i've managed to install the FreeNX. then I tried to connect to it, from XP using NO MACHINE's nx client. i've stuck up at the following error while logging in,

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3692
NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options
NX> 200 Connected to address: 172.16.0.3 on port: 22
NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx
NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-60 OS (GPL)
NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0
NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0
NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL
NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD
NX> 105 login
NX> 101 User: hari
NX> 102 Password: 
NX> 103 Welcome to: deportivo user: hari
NX> 105 listsession --user="hari" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1024x768x32+render" --type="unix-kde"
NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'hari' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name
------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------


NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: hari
NX> 105 startsession  --link="lan" --backingstore="1" --encryption="1" --cache="16M" --images="64M" --media="0" --session="FreeBSD" 
--type="unix-kde" --geometry="1024x740" --kbtype="pc102/en_US" --screeninfo="1024x740x32+render" 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-60 OS (GPL)
NX> 700 Session id: deportivo-1000-377CA265A75DD034EBBA33EB09CFA48D
NX> 705 Session display: 1000
NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde
NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 991c8835317a415fcbb787a8337e9e09
NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1
NX> 706 Agent cookie: 991c8835317a415fcbb787a8337e9e09
NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde
NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1
NX> 1009 Session status: starting
/usr/local/NX/bin/nxserver: line 1190: 42927 Terminated: 15          sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT
NX> 596 Session startup failed.
NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.
Can't open /usr/local/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{377CA265A75DD034EBBA33EB09CFA48D}: No such file or directory.
NX> 105 mv: rename /usr/local/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{377CA265A75DD034EBBA33EB09CFA48D} to 
/usr/local/NX/var/db/closed/sessionId{377CA265A75DD034EBBA33EB09CFA48D}: No such file or directory
NX> 1006 Session status: closed
NX> 280 Exiting on signal: 15
```
can someone help me? if anybody wants more information pls let me know..

thanks in advance..


----------



## druid628 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know if this would be of any use anymore but I also had that same or very similar error on a ubuntu machine at work and it turned out that the directories '/usr/local/NX/' and all subdirectories were not owned by the NX user and therefore not writable. Fixed my problem right away.


----------



## sreehari (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks.. will try it out..


----------



## lockdoc (Mar 3, 2012)

Is currently somebody successfully running NXServer on FreeBSD?

I am stuck when connecting from Windows-7 (64bit) to my FreeBSD-9 (i386) machine with the following error on the client side.


```
Info: Display running with pid '5308' and handler '0x1b0652'.

NXPROXY - Version 3.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2011 NoMachine.
See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '6976'.
Session: Starting session at 'Fri Mar  2 12:07:23 2012'.
Warning: Connected to remote version 2.1.0 with local version 3.5.0.
Info: Connection with remote proxy completed.
Info: Using LAN link parameters 1536/24/1/0.
Info: Using image streaming parameters 50/128/1024KB/6144/768.
Info: Using image cache parameters 1/1/65536KB.
Info: Using pack method '16m-rle-9' with session 'unix-gnome'.
Info: Not using NX delta compression.
Info: Not using ZLIB data compression.
Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.
Info: Not using a persistent cache.
Info: Forwarding X11 connections to display ':0'.
Session: Session started at 'Fri Mar  2 12:07:23 2012'.
Info: Established X server connection.
Info: Using shared memory parameters 0/0K.
[color="Red"]Error: Connection with remote peer broken.
Error: Please check the state of your network and retry.
[/color]Session: Terminating session at 'Fri Mar  2 12:07:25 2012'.
Session: Session terminated at 'Fri Mar  2 12:07:25 2012'.
```

What else is required to get it working?


----------

